# ARRIVED!... Rapido SW1200



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Rapido SW1200*
Detail-palooza._

I wasn't expecting this for at least another 2 months... it arrived without even a shipping notification.

I ordered it partly because it fits my 1940's/'50's era, (my BLI SW1500 doesn't) but mostly because the pre-order price was less than the MSRP of the Walthers Proto version.

Runs superb out-of-the-box, with no hitches or problems (except for my usual complaint of excessive factory volume).
And its a veritable _brute!_
My one criticism is the same of all Rapido diesels I've seen... they can't seem to get the GyraLight to oscillate with equal brightness to both sides (a minor fault).

I'm not sure how to describe the plethora of amazing detail on this diesel.
I'll just let the photo speak for itself.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Did you intend to weather it?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> Did you intend to weather it?


Not sure yet...
I'm self-debating over it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, that's a good looking locomotive. I've been thinking about adding an American locomotive to my Euro layout just as a novelty that maybe some wealthy German bought and imported it for a privat train.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes the "weathering" transforms the Locomotive into what it would look like now, not when it was in actual service! I just don't recall a lot of rusted hulks running around in the 50's. Steamers had a lot of coal dust and oil, but i just don't recall rust. And there is nothing to say "your" railroad empire doesn't keep the engines nice and clean!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

On weathering... If you bought 2 or even better 3 ...then try one of them. 

To me they lend themselves to it. But I think this photo is a little washed out...



http://espee.railfan.net/nonindex/sw_photos/2278a_sp-sw1200-bob_dengler.jpg


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The paint on that locomotive is chalking. A nice effect without a lot of rust and peeling paint.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Severn said:


> On weathering...
> To me they lend themselves to it. But I think this photo is a little washed out...


I like that faded-paint look. I especially like the look of the cab roof.
But buy three? Yikes!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I admit that I'm biased, but IMO, the combination of the light package and numberboard placement makes the SP version stand out starkly from the rest.
The profile is actually a bit shocking.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It absolutely does stand out from the rest....and in a good way, IMHO....


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> The paint on that locomotive is chalking. A nice effect without a lot of rust and peeling paint.


I totally agree.
I find myself treating 'favorites' a bit more gently where weathering is concerned... e.g., my 44ton, and a few others.
Maybe just some bottom weathering and overall dust, with faded paint.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

LateStarter said:


> _*Rapido SW1200*
> Detail-palooza._
> 
> I wasn't expecting this for at least another 2 months... it arrived without even a shipping notification.
> ...


According to the Espee Railfan site, these were delivered in 1965 and renumbered to the 22xx series in 1965 so too new for the 1940's/50's era, so it appears.

"Starting with #1597 of the 1964 order of SW1200's, SP began to order all switchers setup for road service, with the fitting of MU capability and signal light packages, as well all SP SW1200's came with roller-bearing trucks."

I ordered #2285 as it was pictured in Roseville CA in 1980. These do look very nice and it's my first SP switcher as I mainly model the D&RGW in the late 1970's thru early 1980's. I ordered a D&RGW as well from Rapido.

Oddly, I didn't see any non-sound versions at modeltrainstuff.com Also it looks like Rapido isn't shipping all of these from this run together but in more than one batch months apart.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Look what my grandson got!*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*2nd one came*
Dribs'n drabs?
#2285... I'm glad I got two cab numbers to be this far apart._

Just checked my mailbox from yesterday.
Not sure why they're shipping sporadically... maybe they're scheduled by number.

To give you an idea of how good they run... the two consisted will pull 72 cars without overheating.
I've seen these MU'd back-to-back, to break down coal strings in Missouri.
I've also seen them consisted nose-to-tail (X3) to haul pickle trains in California.

Lighting is superb on both, but #2273 has a slightly brighter headlight, and slightly dimmer cab lighting.
The sound on this one though was defaulted to a saner level.

_[Minor defect]:_
The rear safety chain was separated from the left-side railing. I'll replace them on both units with segments by _A-Line_. Rapido rendered them a link or two short anyway.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great detail.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Great detail.


And the whip antenna's a hoot!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Fresh out of the box*
Last pic before the camera battery died._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*MU'd in tandem*_
Numberboards unlit to emphasize the yellow-white headlights... perfect hue!
Rapido's cab lighting is perfectly even... no bright spots or leaks.

The sound quality on these (when adjusted to sane levels) is superb.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Whoa. You got all 3 numbers. With sound that would set you back a pretty penny! I just got #2285 as it was serving Roseville yard. And I ordered a D&RGW as well to supplement my Walthers D&RGW SW1200. MBK had 10% off on Memorial day weekend which I took advantage of for both Rapido SW1200s


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

riogrande said:


> Whoa. You got all 3 numbers.


Yeah... 2285 is on the bench for safety chain replacement.
2281 is my granson's. It's the first chance he's had to run it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Montage... 2273*_


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice! Good to hear you're happy with them. Looking forward to my Penn Central version with Flexicoil trucks, due in July...


----------



## MichaelB (Jul 3, 2021)

I took delivery of #2273 earlier today. Like others have said, so much detail! 
But...
Although the Op Manual says that Number Boards and Inspection (Ground) Lights are programmed to be ON by default, on my new loco they just don't light up, no matter what. Fiddling with F18 and F19 doesn't help. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance. 
(I'm using Decoder Pro to set/adjust CVs.)


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

The Rapido SW-1200 comes with ESU "Loksound" system. You may have to invest in the Loksound Programer software package to get the most out of your decoder's capability. Got mine from MB Klein at a reasonable price.
The other alternative is to contact Rapido for assistance. They are very good about this. 
Not for nothing, but these are mass produced in China, so there is no QC until they open the container in Markham, ON, and start fulfilling orders.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Boris said:


> Not for nothing, but these are mass produced in China, so there is no QC until they open the container in Markham, ON, and start fulfilling orders.


Au contraire about the lack of QC…..Rapido is constantly checking and monitoring they do…..I know, I have seen it up close…..and they have their own factories (2), who make nothing but Rapido products…..


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

So Jason claims. But we are dealing with the PRC, where the state owns and controls all the factories and the people living there-in...so I'm a tad skeptical about that. In either case, Rapido is not immune to the QC problems of other importers who manufacture in the PRC.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So the report of this one bad loco means that Rapido has a QC problem…..?

Get real.….


----------



## MichaelB (Jul 3, 2021)

MichaelB said:


> I took delivery of #2273 earlier today. Like others have said, so much detail!
> But...
> Although the Op Manual says that Number Boards and Inspection (Ground) Lights are programmed to be ON by default, on my new loco they just don't light up, no matter what. Fiddling with F18 and F19 doesn't help.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> (I'm using Decoder Pro to set/adjust CVs.)


Thanks for the replies. 
The Inspection Lights came on, after I derailed the loco and had to fiddle with the rear truck -- maybe a loose connection, but they've stayed ON. The Number Boards, however -- still dark, not even a flicker. 
In the meantime, I've noticed another minor issue. The F12 Switching Mode is supposed to DIM both front and rear lights, while illuminating them both. On my loco, while both are lit, they are in BRIGHT mode, vice DIM. Maybe another obscure LokSound CV issue? 
This is my third loco with LokSound V5 decoders. LokSound is definitely a challenge; so much different from the Tsunamis that I'm used to. I'm tempted to spring for the LokSound Programmer, but for now, I have to make do with Decoder Pro and what I can glean from the ESU and RAPIDO web sites, about the LokSound "project" for this specific loco. So far, I haven't seen it published anywhere. LokSound does have a generic project for an EMD 12-567C loco, but that one is pretty divergent from the one aboard the RAPIDO SW1200.


----------



## MichaelB (Jul 3, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> So the report of this one bad loco means that Rapido has a QC problem…..?
> 
> Get real.….


Boris gives the PRC far too much credit for robot-like control over every aspect of their economy. Although that might be their idealized goal, human nature is every bit as strong there as it is here and everywhere. 

I'm not one to cast aspersions. I hope I can resolve my issue with the Number Boards without disassembling the loco, although that does remain an option.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

MichaelB said:


> Boris gives the PRC far too much credit for robot-like control over every aspect of their economy.


Perhaps, I do, but...I'm just a cynic at heart. But the reports from Hong Kong in the NY Times indicate they are trying harder to suppress the human nature you speak of.



Old_Hobo said:


> So the report of this one bad loco means that Rapido has a QC problem…..?


No, I've had a few problems with a few Rapido products, and Jason has publicly acknowledged problems with several of his projects, ( source...Rapido newsletters), so it's not exactly a secret. They are no more a big deal than some of the other importers problems, but they are real problems. Rapido's openness about their OC problems, and their willingness to make good are what make them a go to organization.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Boris said:


> Perhaps, I do, but...I'm just a cynic at heart. But the reports from Hong Kong in the NY Times indicate they are trying harder to suppress the human nature you speak of


True, Hong Kong has always been fighting with the PRC, but the Rapido factories are in China, not Hong Kong…..


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*I have this cab number*_
Built June 1965.
SW1200 #2273, at the Ozol Yard in Martienez, CA, January 1974.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you going to weather yours to match that picture….? 😁


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Are you going to weather yours to match that picture….? 😁


Not sure...
Still self-debating.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Programming tweaks*_


----------



## MichaelB (Jul 3, 2021)

Severn said:


> Did you intend to weather it?


Here's a color video of SP #2288 in actual service, for some guidance as to how the prototype weathered.



> >>


----------

